# What would an world of only intuiters be like?



## Salamandre (Aug 8, 2012)

For every one of us there seems to be at least five sensors. So I am wondering how would we go about imagining a world where there's only intuiters? The pros and cons 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------??
Through my juvenile fantasies. I'd imagine the INTJ and ENTJ struggling against each other for control of the government, the laws it holds and it's influences which only they seem to abide to. The INTP and INFJ would be to busy day-dreaming to care about anything. The INFP through my more wild perception of will be going around trying to persuade people in learning solicitude for the environment and it's importance for developing an serene mind. The ENFP will have no one to talk to besides ENTP and ENFJ. Who will all be more interested in one another than talking about themselves
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------??-
Realistically speaking there's also the increased encumbrance for survival as we have an low tolerance for repetitive motion that sensors excel at. But of course we'll invent robots for that
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------??
On the bright side though i think our sex lives will improve drastically. There will be a much higher ceiling for awkwardness and people will br more confidence. I think we would even implant something weird like our STD results on the back of our drivers license.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Salamandre said:


> Realistically speaking there's also the increased encumbrance for survival as we have an low tolerance for repetitive motion that sensors excel at. But of course we'll invent robots for that


The irony is the number of times this thread has been rehashed.


----------



## Pianoasis (Nov 10, 2011)

There would be no one to get the work done. We all want to do our own thing, without S types who's gonna do all of the boring stuff?


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

I'd go to mars and that'd be SOOO COOOL. TAKE THAT INUITIVES.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

What would it be like? This is a question for sensors.


----------



## Kim Ward (Aug 18, 2012)

Every lamp post would have a multitude of tiny dents in it where people have walked into it while thinking about something else.


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

Owfin said:


> I'd go to mars and that'd be SOOO COOOL. TAKE THAT INUITIVES.


You can be a live Mars rover. Go and get me some rocks, boy!


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

Society would completely collapse, leading to a world with only a few people thinking up hare-brained ideas in a cave. Soon even they would be eaten by lions, due to their inattentiveness and lack of coordination.


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

The roads would be congested. Not because of the amount of cars on the road, but because of all of the accidents the first responders would get into going to other accidents.


----------



## HamsterSamurai (Jun 28, 2012)

Stuff would actually become available to the market as it was invented. Like hovercars with autopilot ability.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

The INTPs and INTJs would sit on the sofa. The ENTPs would run around like headless chickens. The ENTJs would be the only ones interested in getting anything done and would try to boss the others around. The INTPs, INTJs and ENTPs would just evade them or give them evil looks and that would be the end of the civilized world.

edit to add: the ENTPs + INTJs would either chase each other all the time and die of exhaustion in the process OR else they would fuck all day and then get bored of their children, who would grow up into feral creatures and kill the INTPs. Alternatively the feral kids would make an ideal army for the ENTJs who would wage war on one another.

edit to add even more:
oops.... what about the NFs? Do they count as intuiters for the purposes of this thread?


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Hum, I've thought about how to include the NFs

So, the INTPs and INTJs would sit on the sofa.
The ENFPs would try to get the INTJs off the sofa and laugh about the weird INTPs.
The INFPs would argue about values with the INTJs.
Meanwhile the ENTPs and ENFJs would laugh, sing, talk over each other and have a jolly good time.
The ENTJs would try to boss everyone around and fail and the INFJs would try to establish group harmony somehow but would be disappointed in the stupidity of humanity and just read a book instead. This just leaves the INTPs who have stayed out of the fray so far and they would accidentally end up in the same corner as the INFJ ...... et voila, that's what this is all about: the only scenario in which an INTP and INFJ date would actually take place


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

It would be a world with huge egos and we'd probably go the route of the fantastical "entire species disappears without a trace."


----------



## DS Lovecraft (Jan 25, 2012)

We need robots before thinking about a world with only intuitives.


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

dysfunctional, alternatively everyone might sit around all day speculating what the world would be like if no one was intuitive.


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

Has this been asked in a sensor forum yet?
No? Now it has.


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

Pianoasis said:


> There would be no one to get the work done. We all want to do our own thing, without S types who's gonna do all of the boring stuff?


The J's.


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

Iseoxe said:


> The J's.


fuck that.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

*It will be filled with these types of people.
**
ENTJ Logical Intuitive Extratim - Wikisocion

common social roles




the entrepreneur or speculator who is constantly thinking of how to turn everything into money, yet continues to count pennies and make sacrifices even after he or she has become wealthy.
the job-hopper or independent contractor who is constantly changing jobs or locations in order to progress or out of a fear of stagnation, to the sacrifice of his personal life, which will be settled "some day".
the maverick politician or activist who defends positions politically unpalatable to the conventional wisdom of the time, either rising to power when his positions are later seen as correct, or remaining a niche politician with a limited number of followers.
the know-it-all windbag who has lots of information about many subjects, and helpfully or annoyingly is always ready to share it with those around him, equally ready to correct the erroneous remarks made by anyone else, always with pitiless courtesy.



INTP Logical Intuitive Introtim - Wikisocion

common social roles




the lone repository of truth — the last stalwart in a crazy world of illogic and delusion.
the self-sacrificing workaholic who works hard, not in order to earn money, but because he doesn't want to give anything less than 100%.
mr. Or ms. Literal, who says exactly what (s)he means, and trusts that you will too.
the book worm who spends every moment of every day reading.
the smart aleck who never lets authorities tell him what to think and always finds a way to get the last word.
the specialist who devotes every waking moment to excelling in an extremely narrow but highly competitive technical field.



INTJ Intuitive Logical Introtim - Wikisocion

common social roles




the computer geek who lives in virtual reality and understands computers and internet communication, but lacks experience in real-life social situations.
the mystic or spiritual philosopher who is into all things mystical, esoteric, or eastern and makes little sense to the material-minded.
the encyclopedist or librarian type who knows literally all there is to know about vast areas of knowledge, but does not use his or her knowledge at work.
the office introvert who will not let a sentence mean anything but what was technically said, and doesn't care about how uncomfortable he is making his co-workers.



ENTP Intuitive Logical Extratim - Wikisocion

common social roles




the debater who will argue about anything with anyone.
the career guru who is constantly building his already lengthy resume through the planned acquisition of relevant experience.
the clown who is always being silly and frivolous.
the outgoing nerd who makes jokes about things like parabolas, loves gadgets and wears things like fisherman's vests to work and to parties because all the pockets are convenient for holding stuff.



*


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Iseoxe said:


> The J's.



Yes we'll become cruel elitist and far right, remember xNTJs aren't tolerant of those who don't measure up in quality. Socionics says we'd fully become divided afterwards as our frustration with actually doing stuff, gets the better of us.


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

Boolean11 said:


> *It will be filled with these types of people.
> **
> ENTJ Logical Intuitive Extratim - Wikisocion
> 
> ...


That world's not going to fucking work, can we at least keep the ISTJs to keep everyone in line?


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey, we ENTJs are perfectly good at keeping you in line!

Really, though, a world without sensors would be less diverse, less fun, and less productive in general. The more personalities there are out there, the more ideas you'll have floating around.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Lotan said:


> Hey, we ENTJs are perfectly good at keeping you in line!
> 
> Really, though, a world without sensors would be less diverse, less fun, and less productive in general. The more personalities there are out there, the more ideas you'll have floating around.


Presumably with us having the ideas, the sensors disseminating them.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

kasthu said:


> Presumably with us having the ideas, the sensors disseminating them.


Sensors are actually better at making sense of what is actually there and they learn from so much experience. NTs will have their heads in the clouds and the thing is that xNTJs will be too stubborn to follow visions that aren't theirs (unless the environment/power struggles forces so). Compromise will be very difficult when too many people are too stubborn. Plus society becomes segregated as socionics suggests when researchers gobble up together.


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

Boolean11 said:


> Sensors are actually better at making sense of what is actually there and they learn from so much experience. NTs will have their heads in the clouds and the thing is that xNTJs will be too stubborn to follow visions that aren't theirs (unless the environment/power struggles forces so). Compromise will be very difficult when too many people are too stubborn. Plus society becomes segregated as socionics suggests when researchers gobble up together.


You're right about the stubborn thing, ha...

And I agree, sensors can have plenty of good ideas. To say that they don't would be like saying thinkers can't feel, and I currently allow myself approximately one feeling per week :wink:


----------



## cades (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't know about anything else but I'd just do the same thing as usual. Maybe hate a few less people tho


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

Lotan said:


> Hey, we ENTJs are perfectly good at keeping you in line!
> 
> Really, though, a world without sensors would be less diverse, less fun, and less productive in general. The more personalities there are out there, the more ideas you'll have floating around.


The description of ENTJs makes you guys sound entirely too mercenary to run the world. I can picture you guys all becoming bank CEOS, making billions in bonuses and jumping ship while the world goes down like the Hindenburg. At least your description is more flattering than the INTJs, we're apparently all loners, computer geeks.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

FlaviaGemina said:


> Hum, I've thought about how to include the NFs
> 
> So, the INTPs and INTJs would sit on the sofa.
> The ENFPs would try to get the INTJs off the sofa and laugh about the weird INTPs.
> ...


and the ENFJs?


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

muhahaha said:


> and the ENFJs?


LOL, read my post again, they'd be having fun with the ENTPs.


----------



## Belrose (Dec 23, 2011)

This.


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

too little variety to be interesting ~ if everything in life is the same, boredom sets in

too many ideas, too little action

too much "lost in thought," too little practical application

lots of "oh, i didn't see that" accidents

too many details that get missed

don't get me wrong: i love intuitives; and i am one of them. but i wouldn't want a world without sensors..._ever_.

on a positive note, there wouldn't be a superiority complex on the part of intuitives because they're not sensors, so that would be a good thing. the world could do with less of that...especially since it hurts sensors who deserve to be loved and appreciated for all they contribute to this world.


----------



## HamsterSamurai (Jun 28, 2012)

^/irrelevent


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

emerald sea said:


> too little variety to be interesting ~ if everything in life is the same, boredom sets in
> 
> too many ideas, too little action
> 
> ...


But INTJ is most narcissistic personality type out there, the projected aurora of superiority will elevate save their superiority complex. lols just in case you thought I was serious.


----------

